# Joe's trip to London Zoo- PIC HEAVY! VERY HEAVY!



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll repeat it again though I imagine with broadband being the norm it isn't the issue it used to be BUT there's nearly 200 pics going to be posted in this thread!

Hopefully their bandwith on photobucket wont be used up so you can see them all. There's a real mix and although most are in order "fish, then lizards, monkeys etc" there are a few out of places as for some reason they had more fish in the bug house and birds in random places and the like....

Anyhow...HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

FIN!!!!:lol2:


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

awesome pics! i love the komodo and the otters, the atlas moths are gorgeous! i want some again now


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

cool! the first lizard in your photos? is that philipine crocodile skink?? i was considering to get them or regular red eyes lol..
anyway nice pics!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

teiryklav said:


> cool! the first lizard in your photos? is that philipine crocodile skink?? i was considering to get them or regular red eyes lol..
> anyway nice pics!


tbh I've forgotten now, I think in the next few days I;ll post pics in their relevant sub-forums and ask people to ID them.


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

You get private access or am i under an illusion? that ant eater seems to be out in pedestrian/public area!! what I would do come in contact with one of those creatures.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

awesome pics m8:2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Joshuashaw said:


> You get private access or am i under an illusion? that ant eater seems to be out in pedestrian/public area!! what I would do come in contact with one of those creatures.


Oh did I not explain that one, darn.

Basically there's this small jungle walkthrough area where your in a square room above a little rainforest set-up, with large glass guards around the edge so you don't just walk off the walkway and fall into the exhibit.

However because there are so many tall trees and random high up platforms(there's one in a corner just next to the walkway height wise) it's not exactly hard for agile creatures to get onto the path, since there's big spaces where the glass meets the tile floor(as in it's like a fence, so wooden fence post, big sheet of reinforced glass, another post, glass, post etc), the glass leaves a 20-30cm gap between it and the walkway floor. Then since there's rough wooden posts it seems some creatures can climb them. The ant-eater climbed up one corner and over the glass and just walked about lol, I think a guy came to try and nudge it back in but it was just hissing at him.:lol2:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

cool, now i dont have to drive the kids 300 miles to london zoo lol


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mrcarlxx said:


> cool, now i dont have to drive the kids 300 miles to london zoo lol


lol guess I should put a warning, 70% of the animals are probably in in this thread lol.:lol2:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

teiryklav said:


> cool! the first lizard in your photos? is that philipine crocodile skink?? i was considering to get them or regular red eyes lol..
> anyway nice pics!


Looks like one of there australian gidgee skinks.


----------



## AnneKemp09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Some amazing pics, love the locusts !!!


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

Well done mate. Some really cool pics :no1:
Was that a military Macaw i see???

Deano...........


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Some very lovely pictures you've got there, love the ant eater one!! 
I'm sure the otters dont move! Every persons photos of them they're always sitting in the same place!! :lol2:


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

absolutly awesome pictures there hun, apart from the crab(i hate them), love the meercats


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Awesome, thank you for that - I spent ages trying to get a glimpse of this when I went there! I even went back at the end of the day and still couldnt see them!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Johelian said:


> image
> 
> Awesome, thank you for that - I spent ages trying to get a glimpse of this when I went there! I even went back at the end of the day and still couldnt see them!


what skink is it? I assume it is one? Or a plated lizard of some sort..


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Its a monkey tailed skink


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

haha that herons a cheeky sod!!

I was comparing the meerkat ;D

Theres some bloody great shots there mate. cheers for sharing even if they did lag my comp up


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys. Shall I post my pics from my local nature reserve in another thread ya think? There's ducks..lots of ducks....a caterpillar..butterfly and three different flies, lol.


----------

